# Woher der Name "Fischerpfad" kommt



## Staabi (30. Juli 2001)

Hi,

ich gehöre in Koblenz zu den Bikern der ersten Stunde ( seit 1987 ) und fahre auch heute noch regelmäßig, wenn ich auch aus Zeitgründen und zur Gewichtsreduzierung öfter mit Laufschuhen als mit dem Bike im Wald bin. 

Ich habe hier jetzt ein paar Beiträge zum Thema "Fischerpfad" gelesen und muß dabei immer schmunzeln, denn der Name stammt mitnichten von Leuten, die da am Ufer früher mal die Netze ausgeworfen haben, sonder der Pfad ist nach Bernd Fischer benannt. In den späten 80ern und frühen 90ern gab es in KO eine recht rege Bike-Truppe namens "The Framesmashers", zu denen auch ich gehörte. Zu diesen gehörte auch besagter Bernd Fischer, dessen liebstes Hobby neben dem Biken war. Wanderkarten nach Singletrails abzusuchen. Irgendwann kam er auch mit diesem namenlosen Pfad an. Wir sind dann also dahin, leider war der Weg aber unfahrbar, da zugewachsen und mit umefallenen Bäumen übersät. Also wurde der Weg fahrbar gemacht und zu einer unserer Lieblingsstrecken ( neben der Seilbahn und dem Wolfskopf [ der hieß bei uns nur Winterabfahrt, weil wir da hauptsächlich im Winter runter sind, wenn die Seilbahn unfahrbar war] ). In unserer Gruppe hatte die Strecke dann schnell den Namen "Fischerpfad" weg, weil halt Bernd Fischer ihn entdeckt hatte . 

Find es halt ziemlich lustig, das der Name 12 Jahre später immer noch im  Gebrauch ist, obwohl wohl keiner mehr die "Framesmasher" kennt. Irgendwann steht der Trail auch mit diesem Namen auf einer Wanderkarte...

Viele Grüße,

Staabi


----------



## Rockyalex! (10. August 2001)

Das der Fischerpfad wegen dem Biker Fischer so heißt, wußte ich nicht. Ich hab den Namen von Karl mit dem ich eine legendäre Bike WG hatte. Der hat ihn evtl. von einem eurer Truppe. 
Jetzt jedenfalls ist der Name allen Uni-Bikern bekannt und allen sonstigen die von einem von uns hier runter geschickt wurden (z.B. aus meinem Heimatland/Saarland)
Coole Homepage übrigens; das mit den Bikes deines Arbeitgebers ist doch ein Joke, oder kriegst du Geld dafür?
Gruß von Alex!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bran (9. September 2004)

hallo, 
ich kram jetzt mal diesen uralten Thread raus,
weil meine Frage vom Thema her passt und somit muß ich keinen neuen anfangen   

jetzt die Frage   
wo genau ist dieser Fischerpfadtrail? 
und eine weitere : wo ist der Seilbahntrail in Boppard

wäre nett wenn mir jemand mit genauen Angaben weiterhelfen könnte - danke


----------



## Nakamur (10. September 2004)

Fischerpfad:
Geht gegenüber von Winnigen bei den Soldatengräber rechts runter an die Mosel und endet an der Treppe 300m vorm Kondertal von Koblenz kommend.


Seilbahn:
Der Weg unter dem Sessellift im Boppard. Technisch nicht ohne, wenn man alles fährt. Protektoren sinnvoll


----------



## bran (10. September 2004)

hi, danke schon mal   , aber *wo genau geht der Fischerpfad los * ? *wie muss ich im Stadtwald fahren? *


----------



## Siebenberg (10. September 2004)

Hallo

Na will's man versuchen hoffe du findest den dann.
Fange mal an den Parkplätzen am Remstecken an.Auf dem P.Platz auf dem die kleine Schutzhütte steht mußt du die asphaltiere Str. am PP vorbei Richtung Forsthaus fahren und am letzten PP auf der linken Seite die gegenüberliegende leicht ansteigende ebenfalls asphaltierte Str weiterfahren.Nach ca 1km kommst du an einer Schranke vorbei und fährst den Weg nun am Waldrand weiter (Moselblick auf Winniger Brücke) entlang. Wenig später kommt wieder eine Schranke und du folgst nun dem Forstweg der in den Wald führt. Auf diesem nimmst du den ersten Weg der rechts abgeht.Dieser gabelt sich später. Du nimmst den rechten Abzweig und stehst direkt wieder vor einer Schranke hinter der es asphaltiert weitergeht.Nach ca 200 Metern geht ein Feldweg links ab. Glaube hier steht auch ein Hinweisschild das auf die Kriegsgräber hinweist.Diesem Weg durch den Wald bis zu den Kriegsgräbern folgen. Hier anhalten und Sattelst. runter .
Dann den Trail wenige Meter hinter den Gräbern rechts runter.Später, an einem Markierungsstein teilt sich der Trail. Der rechte steilere ist dann der Fischerpfad.

Viel Spass Gruss gute Zeit Swen


----------



## bran (10. September 2004)

danke siebenberg - *das * wollte ich wissen


----------



## dave (11. September 2004)

für den seilbahntrail musst du am ortseingang boppard bei der ersten gelegenheit rechts (nach der tanke) ins mühlbachtal einbiegen. da zweigt dann irgendwann rechts eine asphaltierte straße ab. der folgst du so weit es geht. sie führt dich hoch zur gedeonshöhe. beim restaurant einfach geradeaus richtung seilbahn weiter fahren und dann vor der seilbahnstation den pfad links runter einschlagen und einfach der gravitation folgen.


----------



## Rockyalex! (13. September 2004)

Hi,
da müsste jemand mal ein Treffen vereinbaren, denn die Wege machen mit mehr Leuten auch mehr Spaß
Alex


----------



## s-geronimo (16. September 2004)

@swen

ich habe mal eine karte von dem gebiet angehängt.
kannst du villeicht den pfad einzeichnen?

gruß
ger  nim


----------



## s-geronimo (16. September 2004)

das war nix   

hier nochmal :

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/7178/FISCHERPFAD.JPG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Nakamur (16. September 2004)

Auf der Karte ist nur der obere Teil eingezeichnet. Dort bei der Schrift wo Kondertal steht und der gestrichelte Pfad beginnt, zieh einfach eine Line senkrecht zu den Höhenlinien gerade runter an die Mosel.  

(Also auf dem gestrichelten Pfad etwa 100-150m fahren und dann rechts abbiegen)


----------



## s-geronimo (16. September 2004)

also praktisch hier :

http://www3.mtb-news.de/fotos/zip/7178/FISCHERPFAD_1.JPG



.


----------



## Rockyalex! (16. September 2004)

Praktisch ja...

Aber wenn du's unbedingt wissen willst ohne mit einem zu fahren der ihn kennt, kannst du auch 750 Meter vom Kondertal zurück fahren und der dortigen Treppe nach oben folgen! 
Spuren von Bikern sind in ausreichendem Maß vorhanden.  
Andernfalls fahre ich den Pfad wahrscheinlich morgen Nachmittag gegen vier. Man könnte sich am Oberwerth treffen.
Poste was, dann komm ich vorher dort vorbei 
Alex


----------



## Siebenberg (16. September 2004)

Hallo

Morgen um 1600 hätte ich auch Zeit ?

Gruss


----------



## dave (16. September 2004)

16.00 uhr? vielleicht komme ich auch mit! hab heute 'nen neuen bremshebel eingebaut. der muss vor dem marathon ohnehin noch getestet werden. wartet aber nicht auf mich, wenn ich nicht püntklich da sein und mich nicht telefonisch melden sollte.


----------



## s-geronimo (17. September 2004)

Rockyalex! schrieb:
			
		

> Andernfalls fahre ich den Pfad wahrscheinlich morgen Nachmittag gegen vier. Man könnte sich am Oberwerth treffen.
> Poste was, dann komm ich vorher dort vorbei
> Alex



moin moin,

wir leider nicht hinhauen. oder ich muß meinen chef mitbringen......


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

